# Still no OOH Streaming in 20.5.9?



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

I don't see any mention in the software update release notes of Out of Home streaming for the Bolt. Does that mean we're waiting until May 2016 now? Does anyone have further insight on this?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Could you post a link to the Release Notes? I can't seem to find them. Thanks.


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Could you post a link to the Release Notes? I can't seem to find them. Thanks.


It's at https://www.tivo.com/softwareupdates


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

The Feb. 2016 notes don't concern 20.5.9. All of those features (SkipMode, Hulu, HBOGo, and WWE) are available to units running 20.5.6. Unfortunately, it doesn't tell us anything about what 20.5.9 will contain. Dave Zatz is reporting it's mostly a bug-fix release, so personally, I'm not particular hopeful OOH streaming is coming to Bolt when that update arrives.


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

gonzotek said:


> The Feb. 2016 notes don't concern 20.5.9. All of those features (SkipMode, Hulu, HBOGo, and WWE) are available to units running 20.5.6. Unfortunately, it doesn't tell us anything about what 20.5.9 will contain. Dave Zatz is reporting it's mostly a bug-fix release, so personally, I'm not particular hopeful OOH streaming is coming to Bolt when that update arrives.


I hope you're right! Thanks!


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

A comment on that thread says Bolt OOH will be in the next update --- http://zatznotfunny.com/2016-02/incoming-tivo-update/#comment-63706


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Robbo1 said:


> A comment on that thread says Bolt OOH will be in the next update --- http://zatznotfunny.com/2016-02/incoming-tivo-update/#comment-63706


Good catch.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Robbo1 said:


> A comment on that thread says Bolt OOH will be in the next update --- http://zatznotfunny.com/2016-02/incoming-tivo-update/#comment-63706


That comment makes it sound like OOH will NOT be in this update to me...



> OOH streaming for Bolt was pushed back to the next SW release per an email I received a day or two ago.


Date on that post was 2/20


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> That comment makes it sound like OOH will NOT be in this update to me...
> 
> Date on that post was 2/20


That's how I read it as well....


----------

